# odor/exhaust question



## JohninWI (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello folks,
I'm planning a rebuild of my room.  I've been flirting with disaster (odor problems), and this has GOT to be resolved before I move on.

Anyway, I realized last night that my room is adjacent to my washer and drier--and that that drier is vented through a 4" pipe to the outside.  It points at the neighbor's back yard (a distance of maybe 20').

I'm thinking I could run my room exhaust through an odor masker of some kind--maybe the bucket odor nuetralizer elsewhere on this site, full of some cat box deodorizer, drier sheets, anything to keep down the dank, then pump it outside.  If not to absorb and eliminate odor, at least to make it smell like something else--fresh laundry or citrus

What do you guys think--I planned on just using one of those 90 degree valves inline with the vent pipe.  I'd close off the room exhaust pipe while using the drier (so I don't pump drier exhaust air into my room), and everyone would be happier.

any thoughts?
J.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 6, 2010)

that would work bro. or you can vent to your WELL VENTED attic if you have one.  just please make sure...if your near neighbors use a carbon filter. Loola


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2010)

I would use a carbon filter, they work the best for me.
Get a 4" wye and connect it to the drier duct along with a damper so that the drier does not blow hot air into the grow room. I do not like venting into attics b/c of mold.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 6, 2010)

:yeahthat:


Great DIY  scrubbers here  ..the smell is what gives most folks away.  Nice that you are relizeing this and correcting it.  Nice job.

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2010)

I would also look for some low odor strains.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 7, 2010)

JohninWI said:
			
		

> I'd close off the room exhaust pipe while using the drier (so I don't pump drier exhaust air into my room), and everyone would be happier.


 
What's that smell?  Oh, that's the smell of big problems.  Unless you're far more organized than the average bear, you're gonna meet heartache right there one day.  I'd say either you're gonna fry your grow or burn down  your house eventually.

Why can't you join into the dryer vent with a simple flap type vent?

Duck, the mold in the attic issue definitely depends on where you live.  I couldn't trick mold into growing in my attic for about 12 months out of the year.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 7, 2010)

IMO...there are alot of dynamics to contend with when tying into exhisting duct work, especially exhausting ducts.  since it sounds like you're close to the dryer vent and exterior outlet, could you possibly put another exterior vent next to the existing dryer vent to disguise it??  

also the DIY charcoal filter on this site is awesome.  i've been using mine for over 2 years.  i even built one for a friend.  he lets it just recycle in the room.  doesn't even exhaust through it.  we've debated the subject, but the bottom line is, what once was smelled in the next room, is now hardly smelled in the room...

good luck


----------



## ishnish (Mar 7, 2010)

i believe you'd need to attach a thing-a-ma-jig that the air pass just one direction(forget what they're called).. on the dryer and your room exhaust and rig those to a 'T' that connects to the 'out-the-house' port.
and yeah, I'd go with a charcoal filter as well.  my grow is in a closet. and if i had no filter(like at one time) the whole apartment building would stank.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 7, 2010)

Carbon filters have brought me great peace of mind.  I can't smell plants even in the same room.  When I open tent and stick my head in there, it stinks to high heaven.  Like ish was sayin about apts.  Before i used a filter, my grow could be smelled taking the trash to the dumpster down at the next building.  I got a very good filter on ebay for $70 shipped.  I hate spending $ on things that don't directly affect the plants themselves, but sometimes it's necessary.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 7, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> i believe you'd need to attach *a thing-a-ma-jig that the air pass just one direction(forget what they're called*).. on the dryer and your room exhaust and rig those to a 'T' that connects to the 'out-the-house' port.
> and yeah, I'd go with a charcoal filter as well. my grow is in a closet. and if i had no filter(like at one time) the whole apartment building would stank.


 
Uh, it's called a flap vent.  Someone mentioned that in a post above.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 7, 2010)

it was 5am and i couldn't sleep...


----------



## ledtester (Mar 7, 2010)

JohninWI said:
			
		

> Hello folks,
> I'm planning a rebuild of my room. I've been flirting with disaster (odor problems), and this has GOT to be resolved before I move on.
> 
> Anyway, I realized last night that my room is adjacent to my washer and drier--and that that drier is vented through a 4" pipe to the outside. It points at the neighbor's back yard (a distance of maybe 20').
> ...


Here you go:
Im not sure if someone else has posted this before but this helped me out alot with that skunky green smell. Unfortunatly I myself didnt come up with this idea. I thought it might be helpful to some people out there.
Anyway, here is a step-by-step tutorial 
You will need:

1. A five gallon bucket
2. A "muffin" fan, or a round fan of some sort that has the motor built into the compact frame of the fan. (See pics and you will understand.)
3. A drill
4. A one pound container of Soil Moist, which is a water absorbing crystal. You can find it at almost all nurseries and gorw shops.
5. ONA, or Odor Neutralizing Agent. YOu can get it at most grow shops or "baby" shops for new mommies.
6. A 5 gallong bucket lid, which may be optional.

pics and all:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17337


----------



## ledtester (Mar 7, 2010)

JohninWI said:
			
		

> Hello folks,
> I'm planning a rebuild of my room. I've been flirting with disaster (odor problems), and this has GOT to be resolved before I move on.
> 
> Anyway, I realized last night that my room is adjacent to my washer and drier--and that that drier is vented through a 4" pipe to the outside. It points at the neighbor's back yard (a distance of maybe 20').
> ...


 
Always try to disperse heat within and under the house for stealth of smell and heat exhaust which makes you susceptible to FLIR. Up into the attic depends on the attic size and its ability to disperse heat. You dont want to exhaust a 100 degree room into a small attic with roof vents...again if your worried about FLIR cause that's what's picked up on camera .


----------

